

Forth Day 2011 Videos  - nottwo
http://www.forth.org/svfig/videos/fd2011.html

======
nottwo
I'm still working through the ones that look interesting, but so far the Forth
Haiku bit is cool. It deserves its own submission.

I'm also looking forward to checking out the presentations on Moore's
GreenArrays 144-core GA144.

